# Vendre du vent : x-traverse



## Delta4 (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour,Recherchant pour mon iPad tout neuf une solution de navigation marine, je me suis intéressé de près à iNavX.
Prix de l'app : 40 
L'app seule ne sert à rien, il faut lui adjoindre des cartes.
Il faut pour cela passer par x-traverse (tien, je croyais que tout ce business était contrôlé pas Apple ?)
Pour pouvoir acheter sur x-traverse, il faut s'inscrire (ah ben l'inscription est payante : 10 pour un an &#128545
Bon cherchons cette carte convoitée .... Ah, voilà ....carte Navionics 46XG à ... 70$ pfff encore !
En résumé : 40  d'app, 10  d'abonnement et 70$ = 70  (comme d'hab)
Soit 120 et ben .... Ah mince, je lis que la carte est valable 2 ans, ah mince, je lis : on ne peut pas sauvegarder la carte, pas grave le wifi en pleine mer se trouve à tous les coins de rue, ah oui, y'a pas de rue ....
D'aucun ose appeler cela solution intéressante ! Le gag ....
Finalement, je n'ai peut-être rien compris .... Vendre du vent pour un voilier, quoi de plus logique !!!


----------

